# FUNNY



## cowboyuptex (Aug 10, 2017)

It doesn't matter how good the hand soap smells you should never walk out of the bathroom smelling your fingers.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 20, 2017)

Lol so true.

Gary


----------

